# Rediscovery.us - Great and free downloads!



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

http://rediscovery.us/index.html
I have known about this site for a while now. Downloaded several things. I believe everything is remastered from old tape reels and such like that. So far what I have heard sounds great. There are some real gems of seldom recorded pieces here.

I especially enjoy the supermarket series. I remember those generic recordings. Some fun discoveries to be had here. And all legal.

I am a little curious as it seems the site hasn't been updated for a while.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

:tiphat: Months ago I was able to download many of the Funk & Wagnalls, World's Greatest Composers series that I grew up with—my introduction to Bach, Handel, and so many others. Hearing them again was like coming home—everything coming full circle. Rediscovery has done a good job and reclaimed a number of enjoyable vintage recordings that might have been lost forever from the era of reel-to-reel tapes and the lps. Good job.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Steinberg's well OOP recordings of the Beethoven symphonies are well worth downloading from Rediscovery. I already have them in FLAC files from LP rips but these 320 rips sound really good too. Shame the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 7th aren't on there to complete the set but you get Stoki's (arguably) best 7th to complement the Steinberg. Steinberg's Beethoven was lively and good fun. Paray's LvB Symphonies 1,2,6 & 7 are terrific accounts too (Shame about the congested, distorted sound on the remakes of 6&7). However they are too good to miss. Grab them. Oh, and check ot Goehr's excellent LvB 9th if you want a recording as brisk as Gardiner (the way it used to be performed before we started slowing it down). It's rugged but a great listen.


----------

